# Help! No media share, no DOD



## Baxter Mccloud (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey everyone,

Finally got the HR20 networked via wired ethernet to router. HR20 says its connected to internet and network. Computer sees and lists HR20. Been trying all day and cant access any music or photos. All firewalls and security is off. All wanted folders are set for sharing. Have Windows Media Player and Tversity installed. Have reset router, computer, and HR20 at least 20 times. No phone line is connected. I have a pretty new computer non-Viiv with VISTA. :nono2: 
Also just got new software download. VOD shows up as option in menu. When I press it though, nothing happens. Maybe not activated? 
So what more can I do? Is it Vista? Does the phone line need connected? 
Any help would be greatly appreciated.  

Thank You


----------



## aphoward (Sep 8, 2006)

When you activated Media Sharing in WMP, did you allow the HR20 to view your files? If so, all you need to do after that is put your HR20 in standby for a few minutes and then turn it back on.


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

No action here, either. For DOD, I hooked up the ethernet on Saturday, two days ago, and forced a CE download of OS 1B9. Test says network connection is working. I also see the new menu item, but it does nothing. However, I read elsewhere that some people have waited weeks before DOD started to "populate".

I installed the MediaTomb server on my Linux system, but there's no sign that the HR20 sees it. Disappointing.


----------



## bigbenny13 (Jul 22, 2007)

Media share works for me but I get nothing when I press enter on DOD and nothing shows up for channel 1000.


----------



## bigbenny13 (Jul 22, 2007)

I just rebooted thru the setup menu and now it works, it is just taking a while for the list to propagate, I can't wait until I get home.


----------



## firmie (Dec 26, 2006)

So...I just hooked up my HR20-700 to the internet..I see the ON Demand..but no programming is coming up..and I do not have a ViiV PC..but I do have Vista Home Premium..I can't use Mediashare...can I use TVersity?

I would expect that after awhile my programming for DOD will show up.

Firmie


----------



## cashoe (Apr 27, 2007)

firmie said:


> So...I just hooked up my HR20-700 to the internet..I see the ON Demand..but no programming is coming up..and I do not have a ViiV PC..but I do have Vista Home Premium..I can't use Mediashare...can I use TVersity?
> 
> I would expect that after awhile my programming for DOD will show up.
> 
> Firmie


Tversity works fine on my non-intel/ non-ViiV PC and network.

Be warned it does take a good while for Tversity to index your shared folders if you have a lot of media in them. You may want to tell it the folder(s) you want to share and let it crunch on it overnight, since it looks like Tversity is frozen while it is indexing. It took me more than a few tries to figure this out.


----------

